
Major cause of Dyslexia may have been discovered by neuroscientists - kafkaesq
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/dyslexia-learning-difficulty-why-how-major-reason-discover-found-mit-boston-neuroscientists-a7488701.html
======
teslabox
I experienced dyslexia once. I'd assumed an odd posture and tried to read - it
was almost like my neural pathways got short circuited. I don't try to read
like that anymore.

